
SESTA FOSTA Compliance API (AI Powered Moderation) - brandon_wirtz
https://market.mashape.com/Recognant/sesta-fosta/overview
======
brandon_wirtz
SESTA FOSTA is heavily criticized because people are worried about keyword
based censorship. The Recognant API doesn't use keywords, it use NLU, and so
it is much less likely to flag a post that is about the sex of a litter of
puppies for sale, and much more likely to flag an ad looking to trade rent
money for a hand job.

